# ATI rage mobility integrata, sony vaio e 3D

## dnix

qualcuno sa come avere soddisfazioni da una ati rage mobility montata di default su parecchi portatili? io le ho provate quasi tutte ma, o per incapacita' o per altri c...o di motivi non funziona nulla e io non posso usare applicazioni accelerate!

grazie,

Dnix

----------

## cerri

qual'e' il tuo problema?

Ho la stessa sk e a me funziona.

----------

## dnix

funziona il 3D? puoi usare lme openGL etc etc? giocare a egoboo e nwn? usare il tuo handselfmade viewer 3D? (quello dei problemi con mozilla...).

mandami un HOWTO... please...

Io ho abbandonato l'idea un paio di mesi fa senza piu' seguire l'evoluzione del DRI.

ciao e bravo!

----------

## cerri

Allora:

- abilita l'agpgart,

- abilita il fb,

- NON abilitare il modulo del kernel

- emergiati xfree-drm

- abilita il tutto in xfree

```
Section "Module"

    Load "dbe" # Double-Buffering Extension

    Load "v4l" # Video for Linux

    Load "extmod"

#    Load "type1"

#    Load "freetype"

#    Load "speedo"

#    Load "xtt"

    Load "glx" # 3D layer

    Load "GLcore"

    Load "dri" # direct rendering

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

...

Section "Device"

    Identifier "device1"

    VendorName "ATI"

    BoardName "ATI Radeon"

    Driver "radeon"

    Option "DPMS"

    Option "AGPMode" "4"

    Option "EnableDepthMoves" "false"   # [<bool>]

    Option "UseFBDev" "true"           # [<bool>]

    Option "AGPFastWrite" "true"

EndSection

```

----------

## Ginko

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - abilita il fb

 

Perche'?

--Gianluca

----------

## dnix

ciao ragazzi, qualcosa non va. ho seguito alla lettera tutto quello che ha scritto cerri, ho fatto ripartire X e ho un fantastico schermo a striscie azzurrine...

consigli? il pc e' un sony vaio pcg-fx801e la scheda viene vista come una ati rage mobility

ciao ciao

----------

## cerri

http://www.xfree.org/4.3.0/ati5.html#22

In genere comunque usare il fb e' una buona idea per motivi di performance.

----------

## Ginko

 *cerri wrote:*   

> http://www.xfree.org/4.3.0/ati5.html#22
> 
> In genere comunque usare il fb e' una buona idea per motivi di performance.

 

Ahah, io pensavo ti riferisso al fb del kernel...

--Gianluca

----------

## dnix

e per la mia scheda?

----------

## Ginko

 *dnix wrote:*   

> e per la mia scheda?

 

Prova a postare il log di Xfree.

--Gianluca

----------

## cerri

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Ahah, io pensavo ti riferisso al fb del kernel...

 

Beh, se non abiliti l'fb del kernel non puoi usare le funzioni fb dei driver...  :Wink: 

dnix, WTLS????  :Wink: 

----------

## dnix

wtls?

tipo arrangiati? uffi!

----------

## cerri

arrangiati??? WORD DENIED!  :Smile: 

What The Log Say?????  :Cool: 

----------

## Ginko

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh, se non abiliti l'fb del kernel non puoi usare le funzioni fb dei driver... 

 

Il che risponde alla mia prima domanda  :Shocked: 

Grazie

--Gianluca

----------

## dnix

niente! perche' se abilito il frame buffer da kernel senza indicare il driver non vedo la console, e poi le striscette azzurrine sono ben poco come log. se pero' rimetto come driver ati al posto di radeon tutto ritorna normale, ma nwn non funziona...

----------

## cerri

Uccidi il server con CTRl+ALT+BACKSPACE.

Alla fine ti ritornera' la console e da li potrai salvare il tuo /var/log/XFree86.0.log.  :Smile: 

----------

## dnix

ho risolto il fatidico problema di nwn (vedi forum) ma le prestazioni della scheda sono disastrose!

non esiste dri e l'accelerazione e' software non hardware! mah... il tempo forse...

----------

## cerri

 *dnix wrote:*   

> non esiste dri e l'accelerazione e' software non hardware! mah... il tempo forse...

 

Non e' possibile.

Controlla bene  :Cool: 

----------

## dnix

se faccio glxinfo mi da tutte le info e mi dice no dri! 

glxgears mi fa andare su di giri la cpu e non con grossi risultati.

i driver ATI non lavorano con le rage mobility...

----------

## cerri

hai fatto emerge xfree-drm?

----------

## dnix

si, ho fatto emerge xfree-drm! oltretutto aggiornato a sabato!

----------

## realthing

Beh.... prima di tutto ciao a tutti!

E'qualche settimana che leggo il forum... ed è da un paio di mesi che uso gentoo.

E' il mio primo post.

Dunque.. non so sto dicendo una "vaccata" perchè non so bene che chip monta la tua scheda.

Io ho una ati radeon 8500 sul mio desktop.

Per un bel pò non sono riuscito a far funzionare l'accelerazione hardware per il 3d (dri).

Poi.... l'iluminazione!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=73260

Ho seguito la guida ed usando i driver ati (emerge ati-driver) funziona!

Ripeto.. non so se il tuo chip è supportato perchè non so quale è.

Nell'elenco dei chip supportati in quel topic compare un M9.. dove "forse" M sta per Mobility.... buttagli un occhio!

Ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Benvenuto realthing.

----------

## cerri

Benvenuto realthing.

I driver Gatos (e quindi xfree-drm, oramai) supportano il chip in questione, mentre gli ati-drivers no. A meno che dnix non si sia sbagliato dicendoci chipset  :Smile: 

Io ho la stessa sk, con xfree-drm e quel conf funziona alla grande.

Sarebbe veramente utile avere il log di xfree...

----------

## dnix

a voi la cruda verita'

```

                                                                                                                      

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 i686 [ELF]

Build Date: 28 June 2003

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Mon Aug 11 14:43:08 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "XFree86 Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) XKB: model: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) XKB: layout: "it"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(++) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

        XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

        XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

        XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80003d40, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0305 card 104d,80f6 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8305 card ffff,ffff rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,0686 card 104d,80f6 rev 40 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1106,0571 card 104d,80f6 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 1106,3038 card 104d,80f6 rev 1a class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 1106,3038 card 104d,80f6 rev 1a class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:4: chip 1106,3057 card 104d,80f6 rev 40 class 06,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:5: chip 1106,3058 card 104d,80f6 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:6: chip 1106,3068 card 104d,80f6 rev 30 class 07,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 104c,ac51 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 104c,ac51 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 104c,8020 card 104d,80f6 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 104d,80f6 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c4d card 104d,80f6 rev 64 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe8100000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1f00000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:4), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x03c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:10:1), (0,6,9), BCTRL: 0x03c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x rev 100, Mem @ 0xe9000000/24, 0xe8100000/12, I/O @ 0x9000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xefffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xe8004800 - 0xe80048ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe8004000 - 0xe80047ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [4] -1  0       0xe8100000 - 0xe8100fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xe9000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x00001c50 - 0x00001c53 (0x4) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x00001c54 - 0x00001c57 (0x4) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00001c40 - 0x00001c4f (0x10) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xe8004800 - 0xe80048ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe8004000 - 0xe80047ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [4] -1  0       0xe8100000 - 0xe8100fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xe9000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x00001c50 - 0x00001c53 (0x4) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x00001c54 - 0x00001c57 (0x4) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00001c40 - 0x00001c4f (0x10) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe8004800 - 0xe80048ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe8004000 - 0xe80047ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xe8100000 - 0xe8100fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xe9000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00001c50 - 0x00001c53 (0x4) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00001c54 - 0x00001c57 (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001c40 - 0x00001c4f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "v4l"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/linux/v4l_drv.o

(II) Module v4l: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.0.1

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.1

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 6.4.18

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.4.18) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

       ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

        ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 QJ (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP), ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP),

     ATI Radeon 8500 QN (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QO (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 Qh (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Qi (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 Qj (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Qk (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 Ql (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 BB (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Id (AGP), ATI Radeon 9000 Ie (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9000 If (AGP), ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Ld (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Le (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lf (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lg (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5960 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5963 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon M9+ 5968 (AGP), ATI Radeon M9+ 5969 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon M9+ 596A (AGP), ATI Radeon M9+ 596B (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AF (AGP), ATI FireGL Z1/X1 AG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI:  Candidate "Device" section "Card0".

(II) ATI:  Shared PCI/AGP Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 detected.

(II) ATI:  Shared PCI/AGP Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 assigned to active "Device" section "Card0".

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe8004800 - 0xe80048ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe8004000 - 0xe80047ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xe8100000 - 0xe8100fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

      [10] -1 0       0xe9000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00001c50 - 0x00001c53 (0x4) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00001c54 - 0x00001c57 (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001c40 - 0x00001c4f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "atimisc"

(II) LoadModule: "atimisc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/atimisc_drv.o

(II) Module atimisc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 6.4.18

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe8004800 - 0xe80048ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe8004000 - 0xe80047ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xe8100000 - 0xe8100fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xe9000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [12] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [13] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001c50 - 0x00001c53 (0x4) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001c54 - 0x00001c57 (0x4) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00001c40 - 0x00001c4f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [25] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [26] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(==) ATI(0): Chipset:  "ati".

(**) ATI(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) ATI(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) ATI(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 8128 kB

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI MACH64

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: MACH64RM

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 2 sec.

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed

(--) ATI(0): ATI 3D Rage Mobility graphics controller detected.

(--) ATI(0): Chip type 4C4D "LM", version 4, foundry TSMC, class 0, revision 0x01.

(--) ATI(0): AGP bus interface detected;  block I/O base is 0x9000.

(--) ATI(0): ATI Mach64 adapter detected.

(!!) ATI(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

 of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) ATI(0): Internal RAMDAC (subtype 1) detected.

(==) ATI(0): RGB weight 565

(==) ATI(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) ATI(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) ATI(0): Using Mach64 accelerator CRTC.

(--) ATI(0): 1024x768 panel (ID 4) detected.

(--) ATI(0): Panel model ADT L141X1-1A.

(--) ATI(0): Panel clock is 65.146 MHz.

(II) ATI(0): Using digital flat panel interface.

(II) ATI(0): Storing hardware cursor image at 0xE97FFC00.

(II) ATI(0): Using 8 MB linear aperture at 0xE9000000.

(!!) ATI(0): Virtual resolutions will be limited to 8191 kB

 due to linear aperture size and/or placement of hardware cursor image area.

(II) ATI(0): Using Block 0 MMIO aperture at 0xE8100400.

(II) ATI(0): Using Block 1 MMIO aperture at 0xE8100000.

(==) ATI(0): Write-combining range (0xe9000000,0x800000)

(II) ATI(0): MMIO write caching enabled.

(--) ATI(0): 8192 kB of SDRAM (1:1) detected (using 8191 kB).

(WW) ATI(0): Cannot shadow an accelerated frame buffer.

(II) ATI(0): Engine XCLK 124.453 MHz;  Refresh rate code 12.

(--) ATI(0): Internal programmable clock generator detected.

(--) ATI(0): Reference clock 29.500 MHz.

(II) ATI(0): Maximum clock: 230.00 MHz

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) ATI(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (I)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Built-in mode "Native panel mode": 65.1 MHz, 62.6 kHz, 81.4 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "Native panel mode"   65.15  1024 1024 1032 1040  768 768 769 770

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "576x384": 32.5 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "576x384"   32.50  576 589 657 736  384 385 388 403 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "512x384"   47.25  512 536 584 688  384 384 386 404 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "512x384"   39.40  512 520 568 656  384 384 386 400 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "512x384"   22.45  512 516 604 632  384 384 388 409 interlace doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "400x300"   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "320x240"   18.00  320 348 376 416  240 240 242 254 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 420  240 240 242 250 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 332 352 416  240 244 245 260 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.60  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "360x200": 17.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "360x200"   17.75  360 378 414 468  200 200 202 223 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "320x200"   15.75  320 336 368 416  200 200 202 222 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "320x175"   15.75  320 336 368 416  175 191 192 222 doublescan +hsync -vsync

(==) ATI(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xe8100000 - 0xe8100fff (0x1000) MS[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xe9000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1000000) MS[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe8004800 - 0xe80048ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xe8003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe8004000 - 0xe80047ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0xe8100000 - 0xe8100fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xe9000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

        [14] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [15] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [16] 0  0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IS[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00001c50 - 0x00001c53 (0x4) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00001c54 - 0x00001c57 (0x4) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001c40 - 0x00001c4f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [28] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [29] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) ATI(0): Write-combining range (0xe9000000,0x800000)

(II) ATI(0): Largest offscreen areas (with overlaps):

(II) ATI(0):    1024 x 3327 rectangle at 0,768

(II) ATI(0):    512 x 3328 rectangle at 0,768

(II) ATI(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                18 256x256 slots

                6 512x512 slots

(==) ATI(0): Backing store disabled

(==) ATI(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse0: Buttons: 3

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard0" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "PS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 65146

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1056 hend: 1192 httl: 1344

              vdsp: 768 vbeg: 770 vend: 776 vttl: 806 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 65146

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1056 hend: 1192 httl: 1344

              vdsp: 768 vbeg: 770 vend: 776 vttl: 806 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 65146

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1056 hend: 1192 httl: 1344

              vdsp: 768 vbeg: 770 vend: 776 vttl: 806 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 65146

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1056 hend: 1192 httl: 1344

              vdsp: 768 vbeg: 770 vend: 776 vttl: 806 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 65146

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1056 hend: 1192 httl: 1344

              vdsp: 768 vbeg: 770 vend: 776 vttl: 806 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 65146

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1056 hend: 1192 httl: 1344

              vdsp: 768 vbeg: 770 vend: 776 vttl: 806 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 65146

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1056 hend: 1192 httl: 1344

              vdsp: 768 vbeg: 770 vend: 776 vttl: 806 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 65146

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1056 hend: 1192 httl: 1344

              vdsp: 768 vbeg: 770 vend: 776 vttl: 806 flags: 5

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 65146

```

ok, mi butteranno fuori, ma oramai mi picchio da troppo tempo con questo schifo di scheda!

ecco anche la conf di XF86Config:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

 

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "v4l"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "speedo"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

 

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xfree86"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc101"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

                                                                                                                      

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

                                                                                                                      

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

                                                                                                                      

Section "Device"

                                                                                                                      

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "accel"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "crt_display"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "composite_sync"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "hw_cursor"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "linear"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "mmio_cache"                      #Option     "panel_display"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "probe_clocks"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "reference_clock"           # <freq>

        #Option     "shadow_fb"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "sw_cursor"                 # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "ati"

        VendorName  "ATI"

        BoardName   "Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x"

        ChipSet     "ati"

        ChipId      0x4c4d

        ChipRev     0x64

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

                                                                                                                      

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultColorDepth 16

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     15

         EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

                                                                                                                      

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

```

grazie mille   :Embarassed: 

----------

## cerri

Scusa ma...

```
Section "Device"

                                                                                                                     

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "accel"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "crt_display"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "composite_sync"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "hw_cursor"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "linear"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "mmio_cache"                      #Option     "panel_display"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "probe_clocks"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "reference_clock"           # <freq>

        #Option     "shadow_fb"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "sw_cursor"                 # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "ati"

        VendorName  "ATI"

        BoardName   "Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x"

        ChipSet     "ati"

        ChipId      0x4c4d

        ChipRev     0x64

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection 
```

Dove hai preso tutti questi parametri?

Hai provato a mettere quello che ti ho postato io?

Quel log dice che stai usando i gatos...

----------

## realthing

```
(!!) ATI(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities 

of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net. 

```

Non è che quel log suggerisce di usare gatos?

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## dnix

ho provato, ma mettendo radeon al posto di ati vedevo le strisci azzurre!

adesso ho ricompilato il kernel senza DRI support... vediamo... riavvio... 5 minuti please!

----------

## dnix

in piu' con glxgears ottengo un fantastico:

```

Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

```

ora lo spacco!

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cerri

 *dnix wrote:*   

> ho provato, ma mettendo radeon al posto di ati vedevo le strisci azzurre!

 

Ma hai tolto tutti gli altri parametri?

Hai provato a mettere solo le righe che ti ho postato?

 *realthing wrote:*   

> Non è che quel log suggerisce di usare gatos? 

 

Al contrario, quel log testimonia che lo stai gia' utilizzando.

----------

## dnix

ma io non ho installato gatos! non l'ho emergiato (brutta parola) e non compare in alcuna parte di configurazione!

ora provo a mettere solo le tue line... quando ti riferisci a non caricare i driver del kernel ti riferisci a dri non a fb vero?

----------

## dnix

in piu' se metto radeon il server X non parte...

----------

## dnix

nessun altro, efficace, suggerimento? voglio usare il mio 3D!!! non e' possibile che sotto w... funzioni   :Evil or Very Mad:  e sotto il caro pinguino no  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cerri

 *dnix wrote:*   

> in piu' se metto radeon il server X non parte...

 

Se metti radeon qual'e' l'errore che vedi nei log?

Se emergi xfree-drm in pratica "emergi" i gatos...

----------

## dnix

no screen found

----------

## dnix

scusate, piu' preciso,

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

----------

## cerri

Beh... qualcosina in piu??!?!?

----------

## dnix

ma tu con la tua scheda riesci a giocare a nwn?

----------

## dnix

```

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 28 June 2003

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Tue Aug 12 17:20:57 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "XFree86 Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) XKB: model: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) XKB: layout: "it"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(++) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0305 card 104d,80f6 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8305 card ffff,ffff rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,0686 card 104d,80f6 rev 40 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1106,0571 card 104d,80f6 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 1106,3038 card 104d,80f6 rev 1a class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 1106,3038 card 104d,80f6 rev 1a class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:4: chip 1106,3057 card 104d,80f6 rev 40 class 06,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:5: chip 1106,3058 card 104d,80f6 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:6: chip 1106,3068 card 104d,80f6 rev 30 class 07,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 104c,ac51 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 104c,ac51 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 104c,8020 card 104d,80f6 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 104d,80f6 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c4d card 104d,80f6 rev 64 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1f00000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:4), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x03c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:10:1), (0,6,9), BCTRL: 0x03c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x rev 100, Mem @ 0xe9000000/24, 0xe8100000/12, I/O @ 0x9000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xefffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8004800 - 0xe80048ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe8004000 - 0xe80047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe8100fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00001c50 - 0x00001c53 (0x4) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00001c54 - 0x00001c57 (0x4) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c4f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8004800 - 0xe80048ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe8004000 - 0xe80047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe8100fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00001c50 - 0x00001c53 (0x4) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00001c54 - 0x00001c57 (0x4) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c4f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe8004800 - 0xe80048ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe8004000 - 0xe80047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe8100fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c50 - 0x00001c53 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001c54 - 0x00001c57 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c4f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "v4l"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/linux/v4l_drv.o

(II) Module v4l: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.0.1

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 4.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 6.4.18

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.4.18) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 QJ (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP), ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 QN (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QO (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 Qh (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Qi (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 Qj (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Qk (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 Ql (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 BB (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Id (AGP), ATI Radeon 9000 Ie (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9000 If (AGP), ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Ld (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Le (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lf (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lg (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5960 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5963 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon M9+ 5968 (AGP), ATI Radeon M9+ 5969 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon M9+ 596A (AGP), ATI Radeon M9+ 596B (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AF (AGP), ATI FireGL Z1/X1 AG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

```

cosa le sembra dottore, la mia bambina potra' guarire?

----------

## cerri

Io non gioco con nwn, tuttavia l'ho usata per il 3d e comunque... mi parte xfree...

glxgears funziona.

----------

## dnix

e' come dire riesci a giocare a quake. e' per testare il funzionamento della scheda. glxgears ti dice che hai le XFree86-DRI a posto? quanta memoria ha la tua scheda?

----------

## cerri

```
(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4c59)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xe0000000

(--) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xc0100000

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 344064 kByte (64-bit DDR SDRAM)

```

----------

## dnix

La mia e' una Rage Mobility P/M utilizza un chip differente!

----------

## cerri

Ma non e' detto che non venga supportato da gatos...

Toglimi una curiosita'... ma che ti costa postarmi il log!?!?!!?!?!?!!?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dnix

ma quale log! ti ho mandato 3 post fa il log con radeon!

----------

## cerri

Ma quel log e' il risultato del file di conf che hai postato?

----------

## dnix

si. ora ho provato rimuovendo ati-gatos (che ho provato con scarsi risultati) e mantenendo XFree e XFree-drm ho installato il driver mach64 di dri.sf.net e ho avuto un aumento di prestazioni da 220000 fps  a 300000 fps. ma non penso che sia una cosa notevole. sotto winzoz come si possono misurare le prestazioni per fare un confronto? ciao e grazie per l'interessamento!

----------

## cerri

 *dnix wrote:*   

> si. ora ho provato rimuovendo ati-gatos (che ho provato con scarsi risultati) e mantenendo XFree e XFree-drm ho installato il driver mach64 di dri.sf.net e ho avuto un aumento di prestazioni da 220000 fps  a 300000 fps. ma non penso che sia una cosa notevole. sotto winzoz come si possono misurare le prestazioni per fare un confronto? ciao e grazie per l'interessamento!

 

Il fatto che quel log derivi da quel conf mi rimanda a chiederti... "ma perche' non provi a mettere la conf che ti ho dato e dopo mi posti il log"?!?!?!?

CMQ: se non erro i driver dri.sf.net sono gli stessi di xfree-drm.

----------

## dnix

nono aspetta. il log che ti ho postato sopra e' quello con i parametri che mi hai dato tu infatti la mia scheda, essendo una rage e non una radeon non viene trovata. quando metto i driver DRI.sf mi dice che quei parametri sono inutilizzati e che posso cancellarli, previo a ver rimesso ovviamente Driver "ati" nel xf86config.

per quanto riguarda il xfree-drm si sono gli stessi, ma i progetti DRI sono piu' di uno e gentoo non prevede il mach64 che e' quello che fa al caso mio e di tutti i possessori di rage mobility M1 (sotto winzoz) o rage mobility P/M sotto il pinguino  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

finalmente ci siamo capiti...

Che kernel usi? Se usi il 2.6 il DRI non va, se usi il 2.4 devi abilitare video4linux.

----------

## dnix

gia' fatto... kernel 2.4.21con v4l abilitato, anche perche' uso una piccola web cam ogni tanto... tanto sudato per farla funzionare...

----------

## cerri

Ok, allora posta il tuo ultimo log, quello con mach64 magari.

----------

## dnix

```

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 28 June 2003

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Wed Aug 13 13:08:38 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "XFree86 Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) XKB: model: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) XKB: layout: "it"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(++) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80003d40, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0305 card 104d,80f6 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8305 card ffff,ffff rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,0686 card 104d,80f6 rev 40 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1106,0571 card 104d,80f6 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 1106,3038 card 104d,80f6 rev 1a class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 1106,3038 card 104d,80f6 rev 1a class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:4: chip 1106,3057 card 104d,80f6 rev 40 class 06,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:5: chip 1106,3058 card 104d,80f6 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:6: chip 1106,3068 card 104d,80f6 rev 30 class 07,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 104c,ac51 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 104c,ac51 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 104c,8020 card 104d,80f6 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 104d,80f6 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c4d card 104d,80f6 rev 64 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1f00000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:4), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x03c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:10:1), (0,6,9), BCTRL: 0x03c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x rev 100, Mem @ 0xe9000000/24, 0xe8100000/12, I/O @ 0x9000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xefffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8004800 - 0xe80048ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe8004000 - 0xe80047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe8100fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00001c50 - 0x00001c53 (0x4) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00001c54 - 0x00001c57 (0x4) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c4f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8004800 - 0xe80048ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe8004000 - 0xe80047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe8100fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x00001c50 - 0x00001c53 (0x4) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x00001c54 - 0x00001c57 (0x4) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c4f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe8004800 - 0xe80048ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe8004000 - 0xe80047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe8100fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c50 - 0x00001c53 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001c54 - 0x00001c57 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c4f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "v4l"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/linux/v4l_drv.o

(II) Module v4l: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.0.1

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 6.4.18

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.4.18) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 QJ (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP), ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 QN (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QO (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 Qh (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Qi (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 Qj (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Qk (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 Ql (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 BB (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Id (AGP), ATI Radeon 9000 Ie (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9000 If (AGP), ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Ld (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Le (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lf (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lg (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AF (AGP), ATI FireGL Z1/X1 AG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI:  Candidate "Device" section "Card0".

(II) ATI:  Shared PCI/AGP Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 detected.

(II) ATI:  Shared PCI/AGP Mach64 in slot 1:0:0 assigned to active "Device" section "Card0".

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe8004800 - 0xe80048ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe8004000 - 0xe80047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe8100fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c50 - 0x00001c53 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001c54 - 0x00001c57 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c4f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "atimisc"

(II) LoadModule: "atimisc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/atimisc_drv.o

(II) Module atimisc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 6.4.18

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe8004800 - 0xe80048ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe8004000 - 0xe80047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe8100fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001c50 - 0x00001c53 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001c54 - 0x00001c57 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c4f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [25] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [26] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(==) ATI(0): Chipset:  "ati".

(**) ATI(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(**) ATI(0): Option "agp_mode" "2"

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) ATI(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) ATI(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 8128 kB

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI MACH64

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: MACH64RM

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 2 sec.

(II) ATI(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed

(--) ATI(0): ATI 3D Rage Mobility graphics controller detected.

(--) ATI(0): Chip type 4C4D "LM", version 4, foundry TSMC, class 0, revision 0x01.

(--) ATI(0): AGP bus interface detected;  block I/O base is 0x9000.

(--) ATI(0): ATI Mach64 adapter detected.

(!!) ATI(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

 of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) ATI(0): Internal RAMDAC (subtype 1) detected.

(==) ATI(0): RGB weight 565

(==) ATI(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) ATI(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) ATI(0): Using Mach64 accelerator CRTC.

(--) ATI(0): 1024x768 panel (ID 4) detected.

(--) ATI(0): Panel model ADT L141X1-1A.

(--) ATI(0): Panel clock is 65.146 MHz.

(II) ATI(0): Using digital flat panel interface.

(II) ATI(0): Storing hardware cursor image at 0xE97FFC00.

(II) ATI(0): Using 8 MB linear aperture at 0xE9000000.

(!!) ATI(0): Virtual resolutions will be limited to 8191 kB

 due to linear aperture size and/or placement of hardware cursor image area.

(II) ATI(0): Using Block 0 MMIO aperture at 0xE8100400.

(II) ATI(0): Using Block 1 MMIO aperture at 0xE8100000.

(==) ATI(0): Write-combining range (0xe9000000,0x800000)

(II) ATI(0): MMIO write caching enabled.

(--) ATI(0): 8192 kB of SDRAM (1:1) detected (using 8191 kB).

(WW) ATI(0): Cannot shadow an accelerated frame buffer.

(II) ATI(0): Engine XCLK 124.453 MHz;  Refresh rate code 12.

(--) ATI(0): Internal programmable clock generator detected.

(--) ATI(0): Reference clock 29.500 MHz.

(II) ATI(0): Maximum clock: 230.00 MHz

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) ATI(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) ATI(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (I)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Built-in mode "Native panel mode": 65.1 MHz, 62.6 kHz, 81.4 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "Native panel mode"   65.15  1024 1024 1032 1040  768 768 769 770

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "576x384": 32.5 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "576x384"   32.50  576 589 657 736  384 385 388 403 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "512x384"   47.25  512 536 584 688  384 384 386 404 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "512x384"   39.40  512 520 568 656  384 384 386 400 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "512x384"   22.45  512 516 604 632  384 384 388 409 interlace doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "400x300"   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "320x240"   18.00  320 348 376 416  240 240 242 254 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 420  240 240 242 250 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 332 352 416  240 244 245 260 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.60  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "360x200": 17.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "360x200"   17.75  360 378 414 468  200 200 202 223 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "320x200"   15.75  320 336 368 416  200 200 202 222 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) ATI(0): *Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) ATI(0): Modeline "320x175"   15.75  320 336 368 416  175 191 192 222 doublescan +hsync -vsync

(==) ATI(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe8100fff (0x1000) MS[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1000000) MS[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe8004800 - 0xe80048ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe8004000 - 0xe80047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xe8100000 - 0xe8100fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

   [16] 0   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IS[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001c50 - 0x00001c53 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001c54 - 0x00001c57 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c4f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [28] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [29] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) ATI(0): Write-combining range (0xe9000000,0x800000)

(II) ATI(0): [drm] SAREA 2200+1208: 3408

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) ATI(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "mach64" driver

(II) ATI(0): [drm] created "mach64" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) ATI(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xd14f1000

(II) ATI(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xd14f1000 to 0x409d4000

(II) ATI(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe9000000

(II) ATI(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) ATI(0): [drm] Will request asynchronous DMA mode

(**) ATI(0): [agp] Using AGP 2x Mode

(==) ATI(0): [agp] Using 8 MB AGP aperture

(II) ATI(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f000203 [AGP 0x1106/0x0305; Card 0x1002/0x4c4d]

(II) ATI(0): [agp] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0x00000000

(II) ATI(0): [agp] Using 16 kB for DMA descriptor ring

(==) ATI(0): [agp] Using 2 MB for DMA buffers

(II) ATI(0): [agp] Using 6016 kB for AGP textures

(II) ATI(0): [agp] ring handle = 0xf0000000

(II) ATI(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0x409d6000

(II) ATI(0): [agp] vertex buffers handle = 0xf0004000

(II) ATI(0): [agp] Vertex buffers mapped at 0x409da000

(II) ATI(0): [agp] AGP texture region handle = 0xf0204000

(II) ATI(0): [agp] AGP Texture region mapped at 0x40bda000

(II) ATI(0): [drm] register handle = 0xe8100000

(II) ATI(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) ATI(0): [dri] Block 0 base at 0xe8100400

(II) ATI(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,4095)

(II) ATI(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 3327

(II) ATI(0): Will use 3583 kB of offscreen memory for XAA

(II) ATI(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0x4ff800

(II) ATI(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x67f800

(II) ATI(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      18 256x256 slots

      6 512x512 slots

(==) ATI(0): Backing store disabled

(==) ATI(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) ATI(0): DPMS enabled

(II) ATI(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) ATI(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) ATI(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) ATI(0): [drm] Added 128 16384 byte DMA buffers

(II) ATI(0): [drm] Mapped 128 DMA buffers at 0x411ba000

(II) ATI(0): [drm] Installed interrupt handler, using IRQ 5

(II) ATI(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse0: Buttons: 3

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard0" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "PS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 65146

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1024 hbeg: 1056 hend: 1192 httl: 1344

              vdsp: 768 vbeg: 770 vend: 776 vttl: 806 flags: 5

```

voila' questo e' quello che ottengo ora con DRI e mach64

----------

## realthing

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che kernel usi? Se usi il 2.6 il DRI non va, se usi il 2.4 devi abilitare video4linux.

 

Uh?

....a me va senza!

Non ho video 4 linux abilitato nel kernel 2.4 (e nemmeno come modulo), proprio tutta la sezione video4linux....

Ma con ati-driver la mia radeon "usa" drm tranquillamente....

Boh?

----------

## dnix

in realta' non so nemmeno io perche' bisogna attivare v4l, in macchine dove l'accelerazione funziona non ho mai notato alcuna differenza

----------

## cerri

Sembra veramente tutto ok.

glxgears ora cosa risponde?

----------

## dnix

dalla versione non DRI (240000 FPS) sono passato a 300200 FPS. ora non so se queste sono prestazioni degne da scheda grafica dicesi 3D, ma di sicuro non ci posso far girare nulla!

----------

## dnix

ora abbiamo una soluzione, oddio, diciamo una spiegazione. Nel lontano 2000 quando si e' cominciatoa lavorare al driver per ATI 3D Rage Mobility M/P / M1 vista l'incredibile semplicita' del processore si e' dovuti giungere a compromessi. siccome x garantire semplicita', alte prestazioni e basso consumo non si poteva far stare tutto li dentro si e' pensato bene di non modularizzare il canale alpha. in questo modo la scheda e' quella che vediamo con delle prestazioni diciamo eccelse rispetto a quello che e' (sotto windows) Al momento della scrittura dei driver per linux il problema sorto e' stato se seguire come winzoz la via delle prestazioni o, come poi e' stato preferito, la via della conformita' agli standard integrando il supporto (non so ancora come) al canale alpha. in questo modo pero' abbiamo prestazioni 3D veramente pessime... Dovrebbe esserci la possibilita' di scelta, ma non ho ancora investigato a fondo. Su un vecchio forum si parlava di aggiungere un tag tipo  *Quote:*   

>  MAKE_QUAKE_PLAYABLE_PLEASE = 1

  ma non ho ancora news a riguardo e il codice da leggere e' lunghetto  :Smile: .

----------

## _Echelon_

video 4 linux !??! Spe spe.. a che serve ? No xke a me non va nwn, e non capisco xke devo essere l'unico che nn riesce a giocarci su linux ?!?! Devo abilitarlo ?

----------

## dnix

no, non serve v4l. in compenso server DRI. una soluzione possibile x nwn l'ho postata su https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=72087&highlight=nwn. se pensi invece che i problemi siano dati dagli aggiornamenti prova allora a scaricare manualmente il client-update (in inglese al momento) su http://nwn.bioware.com/support/patch_linuxsou131.html

----------

## _Echelon_

questa però è la patch dalla 1.3 alla 1.31. Il problema è che io ho la 1.29. 

Ma a nessuno va la 1.29 su linux ?!?!

uhm ma.. io ho nwn.. non Shadows of Undrentide 

Forse Shadows of Undrentide va su linux, mentre nwn no..

----------

## dnix

scusami, mi sono sbagliato io. ecco quello giusto:

http://nwdownloads.bioware.com/neverwinternights/linux/130/linuxclientupdate129to130.tar.gz

----------

## dnix

e invito anche tutti gli utilizzatori di una ATI mobility a iscriversi qui:

http://alexandria11.alexsrv11.com/mailman/listinfo/ati-mobililty-linux_staticnull.org

----------

## _Echelon_

dnix non mi va neanche quello.. sempre lo stesso errore: 

```

bash-2.05b$ ./nwn

./nwmain: error while loading shared libraries: libmss.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

 :Confused: 

----------

## dnix

ok, vai nella directory miles e scrivi

```

ln -s libmss.so.6.5.2 libmss.so.6

```

torna nella dir principale, ./nwn e buon divertimento!

(almeno a te, io non ho ancora un sistema 3D performante  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------

## bibi[M]

Domandine...   :Rolling Eyes: 

La seconda voce in /proc/mtrr non dovrebbe essere la memoria video?

da me cat /proc/mtrr torna:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size= 512MB: write-back, count=1
> 
> reg01: base=0xd8000000 (3456MB), size=  16MB: write-combining, count=1
> ...

 

La prima dovrebbe essere la RAM, la terza l'agp aperture size e la seconda la memoria video, no? Io ho una radeon 7500 con 64mb DDR, nel log di X infatti si può leggere questo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  (**) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (64-bit DDR SDRAM)
> 
> 

 

E poi ha proposito di Agp:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  grep Using /var/log/XFree86.0.log | grep MB
> 
> (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 MB AGP aperture
> ...

 

Non sono un po' bassi come valori? Forse magari poi se li aumenta quando gli serve... BOH

Comunque la mia è una radeon 7500 64MB DDR con driver dri del kernel 2.6 (xfree-drm non mi si emerge, quindi ho riattivato questo)

e mtrr abilitato!

......e com'è che il driver xvidix nella riproduzione dei DVD occupa più cputime degli altri? Con l'mpeg2 HW decoding dovrebbe essere di meno, o comunque non di più  :Razz: 

Grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per chi volesse abilitare l'accelerazione 3d su una scheda radeon mobile 7500 con il kernel 2.6 i passi sono i seguenti:

- abilita l'agpgart,

- abilita il fb,

- abilitare il modulo del kernel

- emergiati xfree-4.3.99-902

- abilita il tutto in xfree

----------

## MyZelF

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Per chi volesse abilitare l'accelerazione 3d su una scheda radeon mobile 7500 con il kernel 2.6 i passi sono i seguenti:
> 
> - abilita l'agpgart,
> 
> - abilita il fb,
> ...

 

Io sul mio portatile ho abilitato agpgart e drm nel kernel, quindi ricompilato xfree (4.3.0-r3) come consigliato sui forum (altrimenti tutte le applicazioni che usano openGL andavano in Segmentation Fault).

----------

## NIX.NIX

Scusate ma sono di corsa:

http://www.vicenza.linux.it/pipermail/lugvi-fans/2001-December/001291.html

Mi fate sapere cosa ne pensate ???

----------

## dnix

ora il problema non esiste piu' [url]dri.sf.net[/url]

e scarica il programma per mach64

autoinstallante etc etc

ciao

----------

